# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Compile MS Access Database

## samson

Dear All,

Kindly assist me with a tool/utility that i can use to compile my MS Access Application into .EXE (executable). Im greatly in need of it, urgently.

Kind regards,

Samson Ojo

----------


## LICKY

Access lets you create an MDE file, which "To prevent someone from viewing or making changes to your Microsoft Visual Basic for Applications (VBA) code, you can protect the code by requiring a password." (quote from Access Help file). During the days of Access2 the only way to provide reasonable performance was to use Visual Basic to create an .exe file with an Access database (tables) as the back end.

If you want to create an .MDE file read the Access Help.

----------


## Engr. Clement

Hi, I don't know if U have gotten an answer to ur request but the easiest method to this is todownlad access runtiime and access developer from the microsoft website.
Go to download and possibly locate it or type access runtime and developer.
Also, follow the instruction for readme
I hope this helps U.
Good luck

----------


## samson

Thank you very much for remembering and revisiting this post. I thank you very much. I will go right away to download it.

Thanks once again, i really appreciate it.

----------

